# Question about forums



## bebenm79 (May 19, 2008)

Hey guys, so I started a website where people go and submit their designs, whichever design is highest rated by the users of the site, I will give them $250.00 for the design and I get the design print t-shirts and sell them on the site.

I will be putting in a forum in also, I don't know which topics I should include.

Can you guys help me pick some topics??


Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I would start by looking at the forums of other sites with the same concept of yours. Two of the many out there are Threadless T-Shirts - Designer Clothing Submissions - Tees, Tshirts and T shirts! and TeeFury T shirts - One new limited edition cool shirts every day!..


----------



## Crazypand98 Ts (Jun 8, 2013)

how do i delete my account


----------



## chivot1 (Aug 23, 2015)

L1300 or L1800 software helps rip dtg


----------



## airbrushtshirts6 (Jun 28, 2015)

You can add topics such as "which is your favorite t-shirt color?" "How to make t-shirts design more attractive" ..... etc.


----------

